# First Post - Looking for suggestion of skiff for 43ft Trawler as mothership



## Will Crook (3 mo ago)

First post. I have really enjoyed lurking the last few weeks. Microskiff.com is endlessly fascinating.

I live in N. Idaho but grew up in S. FL & the lower Keys. Owned a 17 Hoog way back in the mid/late 80’s – lots of great memories.

My wife and I have an old 43ft trawler that we have been cruising what is known as the “Great Loop” & the “Downeast Loop”. We stopped this year for the winter just south of Halifax, Nova Scotia. Next year we’ll move down the Maine/New England Coast and then back up the Hudson into the Great Lakes & Canada, and then down the rivers toward Mobile and the Fl Gulf Coast.

So the RIB dingy we have is an great little tender, but sucks as a fishing platform. I am thinking about switching out to a skiff to get back to more fishing. My limit is that the beam on the trawler is 14.5 and the tender must hang or sit (on a cradle) off the transom – No other place to put it. So I have to keep it, all in, 14.5ft or less (overall, including engine overhang). Tiller skiffs would work, except that I really want a side console. Every little boat I have ever owned has always been either a center console or tiller. As a kid, I lusted after the Hewes 16 with a side console….

So my first question – are there any purpose built microskiffs built with a side console under 15ft? … or does physics mean that there is no such unicorn?


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Ankona native 14. Great boat. Can handle rougher water. Comes in a side console. I caught a ton of fish out of mine.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

We have considered owning a boat and doing some cruising, so this is a legit question: Does it _have _to be shorter than your vessel's beam? I understand that you want to keep the skiff on davits, but can it be towed some of the time? In those narrower passages? BTW, the Hewes that you probably remember is different than the 16 that most people know today... Looking forward to this thread.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

There was a 12' Glasser on here that would make a helluva tender. I'm sure one could be rigged with a pancake side console.


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is there a weight limit you need to stay under?
If he’s gotta be under 14’5” overall length were looking at 13’ skiffs or smaller.

Glasser Wrightwater 12
Nanocraft 13
Caronlina Skiff J12
Boston Whaler 13
These are a few that come to mind.


----------



## Will Crook (3 mo ago)

Does it have to be shorter than the beam? I think yes. Here's why:

Much of the time you'd be fine. But if it is proud of the beam on either side, then you are at greater risk of an ugly situation of a piling or seawall on a side-tie catching the tender bow or outboard if your fenders don't do their job (or the idiot owner doesn't do a good job of making sure the dock lines are correctly set). You could tow the skiff a lot, but when pulling up to fuel docks, etc, that really becomes a pain and puts the tender at risk. Also, going through the rivers on the Loop, lock sidewalls are unforgiving. I have some glass work to do on the rubrail this spring as evidence of this.

For my situation, the boat would optimally be on a hydraulic cradle for simplicity and ease of use. Even my little tender, secured & strapped in, gets to swinging at times on the davits. It is also always a lot of work to raise the tender on the davits, but if you don't, the tender comes knocking on your hull at some ungodly hour as a passing wake shakes your world. You also sleep better in the islands knowing that the tender, on its davits or cradle, is a lot more likely to be there in the morning. Many cruisers in the Bahamas have woken up to discover that they have been relieved of their tender overnight.

Weight limit? Of course it can be too heavy, but I assume that anything that will be a decent skiff powered by a ~20hp should be reasonably light and OK for the hydraulic lift & cradle.

Thanks for your responses. I'll look up the suggested boats.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. These skiffs that are listed are very small boats. Standing on them and/or poling them will take balance. I recommend a trial before purchase.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Be warned. By the end of this thread you'll be recommended a 65' trawler with an 19' loaded skiff!


----------



## Will Crook (3 mo ago)

As long as the recommendation for the upgrade comes with a direct cash wire from Musk or Gates or Bezos, then I am all in! )) Thanks to everyone for their recommendations & thoughts. I'll report back when I decide which direction to go.


----------



## WEGladden (Mar 29, 2021)

I believe dragonfly boatworks will build custom tenders, if you wanted something set up to your specifications.


----------



## Will Crook (3 mo ago)

That Ankona Native 14 likes like an awesome little skiff. It will still be too long all in, but soo cool. On their website, it looks like they no longer make it.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm thinking about the nano 13 from nanoCraft Boats for fishing lakes with small hp motor limits. If it would fit with your size requirements, I think the quality of construction, fit and finish, are top-notch.

Edit: the transom is cut-in/notched, which would help with overall length including the motor.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

WEGladden said:


> I believe dragonfly boatworks will build custom tenders, if you wanted something set up to your specifications.


@Will Crook Dragonfly will indeed build you a tender. I saw one in their shop that was designed to essentially hinge, in order to meet a boat owners beam requirements. Call Mark and talk to him. He's a cool guy and would probably enjoy just hearing about your travels.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I think that a few of Morejohn's designs would meet the specs. You'd have to have someone build it for you.


----------



## Will Crook (3 mo ago)

mwolaver said:


> @Will Crook Dragonfly will indeed build you a tender. I saw one in their shop that was designed to essentially hinge, in order to meet a boat owners beam requirements. Call Mark and talk to him. He's a cool guy and would probably enjoy just hearing about your travels.


That is a great suggestion. I will call Mark @ Dragonfly. Thanks!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Hells bay Devilray was made as a tender. That’s how mine began its life. Nano 13 or HB Skate could also fit the bill. Although most all are made with tillers.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Didn't CM just post a pic of a hinged skiff? I have seen the Dragonfly hinged...cool skiff. At 14.5 wide you could have a 16-17ft skiff if hinged hanging on the back...that would be a sweet rig


----------



## Will Crook (3 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Didn't CM just post a pic of a hinged skiff? I have seen the Dragonfly hinged...cool skiff. At 14.5 wide you could have a 16-17ft skiff if hinged hanging on the back...that would be a sweet rig


Yes it would.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

If I was limited to that length, I think id look for the widest boat possible to maximize stability. And while a steering console is convenient, it sure takes up a lot of space in a small boat.


----------



## Will Crook (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestion of reaching out to Mark Castlow at Dragonfly Boatworks. What a nice guy - with a very cool solution for "shortening" a tender/microskiff for my application. It is more than I can justify right now, but it was a pleasure speaking with Mark. We have some "small world" connections, which made the call even more enjoyable.

Again - thanks to everyone for your advice.


----------

